# Logisystem Class Action Lawsuit



## 9852 (Jan 17, 2010)

well I bought mine about 2 months ago, and i loved it, untill 2 weeks ago when it went out. But I called them up and they told me to send it back so that is what I did, mine wasent 1000.00 but it was a few hundred. now Im waiting for them to send it back, it was not hard to get someone to the phone, However, it has been 2 weeks on the 1st and still no controller, when i called them they said they were waiting on a part. I dont know if you can sue them, looking at the area in Odessa, Tx where they are based, it looks like its a home business/ scam and I wounld count on getting a return. im just going to try to make a decent controller out of mine with the help and info from members of this forum.


----------



## PKBATTERY (Jun 1, 2010)

I would be willing to join a law suit. My problems begain about a year and a half ago when I received my 156v1000amp controller after waiting about 5 months for it. I initially installed it and there was no power, so I sent it back. Bad voltage regulator...they repaired it and returned it within two weeks. Over the next 11 months I put 500 miles on the 66 Barracuda or Electricuda as we have named it. The car was converted to showcase our Barricuda Deep Cycle battery line. Do to an injury that occurred in November I was unable to drive it for 4 month. The first time I drove it after it sitting up, I was pulling away from a stop light when the controller blew. A lot of smoke and the end blew out. Again I sent it back and within a couple of weeks receive it back. At the time I questioned to myself whether this was the same controller since it was all scratched up and the adjustment port screws were missing. I installed the controller, backed the car up 30 feet when it started bucking and pouring smoke from under the hood. When I lifted the hood the controller was on fire and had blown holes in the sides, bottom, and ends. Before I could get a fire extinguisher it had melted 6 batteries, damaged paint, etc. I sent it back and they will not return my calls. They had told the company that I had bought it through for me to send it back and they would replace or repair. If you would like to see some ugly photos email me at [email protected].


----------



## 9852 (Jan 17, 2010)

wow!!!, man that sounds really bad, maybe Iv been really lucky, mine just went out, on fire just stoped working,but in any case Im not using it any more, im just going to tinker with it, and chalk it up to a learning experience.


----------



## dexion (Aug 22, 2009)

At the risk of being lambasted, I have had nothing but good experiences with them. To the point where I think they are going above and way beyond trying to help. I even got a call from the owner at 8pm once after I talked to someone at tech support earlier that day about an idea I had for buying a used controller from someone 3rd hand. Friendly polite and willing to help when I really think they shouldnt (usually I consider the manufacture should be comunicated with by the distributor not the end user.) I bought my controller second hand and they still help with technical questions etc. I am not saying anyone is right or wrong but that I am happy with them and the controller. I think the trick to their controller is keep it cool and dont run it right on the edge (like all the non-water cooled controllers) and its happy. Mine is about 1.5 years old now. 
Also, I think perhaps not every piece of electronic equipment plays with every other piece well. So perhaps not every controller is a good fit with every motor and or application. There are so many variables that affect longevity from design to use and environment its hard for anyone to make a one size fits all solution. I am sorry about your troubles perhaps when you get it back you could put it up for sale and get something else or make your own (theres a guy on youtube that has made his own 1500amp controller to his specifications or theres the open source one as well.) Chennic has some for extremely good prices. I got a quote for a 156V500 amp with shipping for about $500. I am so tempted to get one to try it out. Perhaps you could sell the repaired one when it comes back and get a chennic (they will also custom make one to your specs if you ask.) I talked about the 500 amp one with them and they asked me if I wanted 150 or 200 or 250 amps continuous. While this is off topic I am just trying to help.


----------



## Snakub (Sep 8, 2008)

From your pictures on your blog it looks as though you have the exact same cooling setup as I had just those two little computer fans that use about a quarter of an amp which did almost nothing to cool it in my little day and a half experience with it. My supposed 156 volt 1000 amp would get so hot it would almost blister your finger and like others had mentioned when it would get hot it would begin to idle that is take off when it wasn't supposed to and the people at Logisystem vehemently denied this when I brought it up and told me it absolutely had to be a throttle issue I was having when numerous others on the net told the same story. When I got my controller back it was in pieces and most of the hardware that held the freewheeling diodes in were gone as well as the the screws that held the power stage up to the heat sinks and those little screws for the analog circuit adjustment on the side were also gone like they just scrapped it for parts. I talked to Steve Clunn at grassrootsev.com and he told me one year he sold about 50 logisystem controllers and then one by one they all started to blow up and he was flooded with calls from angry customers. He told me he thought he was going to have a nervous break down. They may have one miracle out of hundreds but its easy to see why they are shutting down production of electric street vehicle controllers.


----------



## dexion (Aug 22, 2009)

I actually added 2 more fans in parallel to those. They didnt seem to cool enough to me. There are some very high volume 12v 120mm fans as well but I just decided to double up the fans. So its their 50cfm fan with a 90 cfm fan on top of it times 2. This wont give 140cfm (wish it worked that way) but it may be about 100cfm or so. I can tell the difference from just the two fans and if one fails I still have 3. I was thinking of going watercooled but for now I added another fan they were about 15 bucks for both shipped. It seemed like cheap insurance.


----------



## 9852 (Jan 17, 2010)

well I actually ordered a controller from chennic, it is the 72v 500amp, 200 amp continous, it cost me 300 bucks, but Im am now using a curtis 1221 and I will try to repair the LS controller when itgets back. I will have the chennic on the 9th (so they say) and will install it onmy car and use the curtis as a back up, just incase. But I personally would like to know how the chennic is going to work. I talked to Sharon at chennic and said that i was looking for reliability, and if it did blow up,a good return policy. She said that they have a low return rate, but if the controller malfunctions they would replace it for free. So all I can say is we will see, as for LS I think im done, I will keep it to learn on but nothing else.


----------



## dexion (Aug 22, 2009)

I talked to her as well. Please let us know if the controller goes woosh or poof or something. For those costs a new player for no frills controllers would help everyone.
What gets me is passive cooling and no mention of a heatsink or fans etc.


----------



## JimDanielson (Oct 19, 2008)

I had some pretty bad customer service experience from them. The potentiometers came broken on one of the "blemished" controllers. I sent it in and it seemed like they were going to do it all for free but when they called and said it was done they wanted to charge me $150 for 3 potentiometers. Potentiometers are dirt cheap, so I spent a few hours on the phone getting passed around and finelly they sent it back at no charge.

I think their heat-sink design is awful. I mounted the controller to a huge piece of aluminum. Never pull more then 450amps on the 750amp controller. I wouldnt trust pulling anymore current (and I dont think my batteries are good enough to give it).

I dont think I have any reason to sue them, but I would never buy one of their products again.


----------



## 9852 (Jan 17, 2010)

well on the chennic, i will post a new thread the day I install it and up date if there is any news. Im hoping I could treat it like my curtis and bolt it to my assembly with my fans on top and it will work, but we will see.


----------



## Snakub (Sep 8, 2008)

I have now finally decided the best course of action is to take logisystem to small claims court. After I refused to pay 600 dollars on top of the 1900 I already paid for a repair or take a deal for 350 NO WARRANTY(they might as well send me a brick in a box). The court date is in Missouri and they are in Texas very advantageous for me! What I want to know is if anyone else would help me by sending me your name and pictures of a blown up controller along with a story of your bad experience? I got the controller from grassrootsev and they have been very unhelpful throughout the whole thing especially Jon in Las Vegas he even said that he felt bad about what happened and wanted to compensate me for my loss by sending me some relays and a meter but the package never came. What a liar!


----------



## CPLTECH (Sep 14, 2007)

Snakub,

Sorry for your loss. I got my money back, probably since I was one of the first ones who complained (and warned others on this forum). As for grassroots, undoubtedly they took a bath as well, since I was told LS demanded money up front. 

Anything the Texas Attorney General can do?

What amazes me in all this negative publicity on this forum about LS, that some would even consider for a moment purchasing anything with their name on it. If you do, consider their pitiful track record of first taking care of the customer. The rest is on your shoulders.


----------



## Coley (Jul 26, 2007)

From my experience, small claims court is a big waste of time and money.
The verdict will be that they owe you, but then you need to sue them in regular court to get anything done.
Hope you do better.


----------



## Snakub (Sep 8, 2008)

Can't I garnish their bank account or wages when I win?
There was a whole section in the small claims pamphlet they gave me on garnishing.
All the Texas Attorney did was send me an abstract of the company I never talked to her directly just her secretary.
Coley are you giving me a thumbs down? Thanks for the support...


----------



## scientastic (Sep 15, 2008)

There may be two customers in Texas interested in filing a suit against Logisystems soon. Anyone else care to join in and make it a class action lawsuit?


----------



## Snakub (Sep 8, 2008)

YES I would definitely be interested in slamming these goons hard! How do I go about participating?


----------



## scientastic (Sep 15, 2008)

Snakub said:


> YES I would definitely be interested in slamming these goons hard! How do I go about participating?


Well, to be honest I am not sure exactly how we will go about this. We just have two customers (at least) leaning in that direction, and exploring options. But perhaps we can discuss it further via private message. The more, the better. Anyone interested, message me privately and we can discuss more concrete plans.


----------



## 27holemechanic (Jul 17, 2013)

billhac said:


> well I bought mine about 2 months ago, and i loved it, untill 2 weeks ago when it went out. But I called them up and they told me to send it back so that is what I did, mine wasent 1000.00 but it was a few hundred. now Im waiting for them to send it back, it was not hard to get someone to the phone, However, it has been 2 weeks on the 1st and still no controller, when i called them they said they were waiting on a part. I dont know if you can sue them, looking at the area in Odessa, Tx where they are based, it looks like its a home business/ scam and I wounld count on getting a return. im just going to try to make a decent controller out of mine with the help and info from members of this forum.


 You guys crack me up. I am the only mechanic for a 27 hole private club in Midland, twenty miles from Odessa. Biggest problem I see with any cart is a member who wants to go 40 m.p.h. in it. Here's a thought, if you want to go fast, then buy an old fox-body Ford Mustang. Aftermarket has all kinds of go-fast parts for them. Golf cart frames and Steering/suspension are only meant to go 19 m.p.h. Do everyone a favor and pick a new hobby, like drag racing.


----------



## elevatorguy (Jul 26, 2007)

27holemechanic said:


> You guys crack me up. I am the only mechanic for a 27 hole private club in Midland, twenty miles from Odessa. Biggest problem I see with any cart is a member who wants to go 40 m.p.h. in it. Here's a thought, if you want to go fast, then buy an old fox-body Ford Mustang. Aftermarket has all kinds of go-fast parts for them. Golf cart frames and Steering/suspension are only meant to go 19 m.p.h. Do everyone a favor and pick a new hobby, like drag racing.


You comment on a thread that is 2+ years old cracked me up.
Most on the forum are not driving Golf carts, also many electric drag cars exist and are doing quite well at the track.


----------



## Snakub (Sep 8, 2008)

> You guys crack me up. I am the only mechanic for a 27 hole private club in Midland, twenty miles from Odessa. Biggest problem I see with any cart is a member who wants to go 40 m.p.h. in it. Here's a thought, if you want to go fast, then buy an old fox-body Ford Mustang. Aftermarket has all kinds of go-fast parts for them. Golf cart frames and Steering/suspension are only meant to go 19 m.p.h. Do everyone a favor and pick a new hobby, like drag racing.


Wow I feel sorry for the golf course you work at if you are a reflection of the level of consciousness there in that part of Texas its no wonder that people in your area churned out such a god awful product and I will just elaborate on what elevatorguy said with a link https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2_ukLgsGEzs 
and there has to be quicker dragsters now that was back in 2008. Come away from the dark side and join us!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2_ukLgsGEzs


----------



## 27holemechanic (Jul 17, 2013)

Snakub said:


> Wow I feel sorry for the golf course you work at if you are a reflection of the level of consciousness there in that part of Texas its no wonder that people in your area churned out such a god awful product and I will just elaborate on what elevatorguy said with a link https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2_ukLgsGEzs
> and there has to be quicker dragsters now that was back in 2008. Come away from the dark side and join us!


 Wouldn't know how bad I am. The course could only afford one mechanic for the various mowers&tractors for maintance, A fleet of 65 rental carts, and whatever trash the members drag in.


----------



## 27holemechanic (Jul 17, 2013)

elevatorguy said:


> You comment on a thread that is 2+ years old cracked me up.
> Most on the forum are not driving Golf carts, also many electric drag cars exist and are doing quite well at the track.


 Controllers burn out. The problem is Logisystem sold a boat load of these without any way to tell what amperage they are pushing. If you turn your own wrenches, you know what you bought and can replace it with something else. The local golf cart repair shop and private course mechanics like myself have no answers for a custom cart built by a company that went out of business and have a headache that really belongs to someone else. It probably took 2 years to sart seeing this problem in such a puny application.


----------



## elevatorguy (Jul 26, 2007)

27holemechanic said:


> Controllers burn out. The problem is Logisystem sold a boat load of these without any way to tell what amperage they are pushing. If you turn your own wrenches, you know what you bought and can replace it with something else. The local golf cart repair shop and private course mechanics like myself have no answers for a custom cart built by a company that went out of business and have a headache that really belongs to someone else. It probably took 2 years to sart seeing this problem in such a puny application.


I bought a LS controller for one of my projects, talked to one of the Logisystem guys and ended up upgrading to 700 amp unit. no issues with customer service, or returns or the product. I have beat the heck out of the controller in my Quad, even reversing direction at full throttle by accident, it has survived. Thankfully I haven't had any issues.
I would think that a cart guy could put an alltrax or other on to replace a failed controller if needed, just like a EV builder. 
I can't really weigh in on the problems they had, I know controllers are a tricky business, many factors in the design of high output controllers. I think they tried to push the controllers to the maximum possible output and failures occured.
I feel for those that bought controllers and had failures that didn't get help from logisystems, no one likes to throw money away on a bad controller.


----------



## Snakub (Sep 8, 2008)

> Controllers burn out. The problem is Logisystem sold a boat load of these without any way to tell what amperage they are pushing. If you turn your own wrenches, you know what you bought and can replace it with something else. The local golf cart repair shop and private course mechanics like myself have no answers for a custom cart built by a company that went out of business and have a headache that really belongs to someone else. It probably took 2 years to sart seeing this problem in such a puny application.


Not defending Logisystem here but they never said that they would provide a way to tell how much amperage your vehicle uses you have separate instrumentation for that which is what you should have installed on the cart if you did any reading into this subject at all you would know that. You message me telling me that I bashed you yet your first post on here is to tell us we don't know what we're talking about on here and to pick a new hobby. You haven't even addressed the fact that we told you there were ev dragsters and other such race cars what do you expect us to say from such an ignorant post.


----------

